# Need parts for a Penn 4300ss



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for drag washer,springs and knob for Penn 4300ss. If you have an old one you are parting out or want to sell contact me. 850-529-1335 or pm


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reel*

Got a good one sittin' on the shelf in the garage gathering dust. It all seens to work but stiff to reel. Been sitting for about 4 years. Make me an offer I can't refuse!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Opps I think it is a 4500.


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Email me I have new parts [email protected]


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

www.pennreels.com


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll give you $20 for that 4500 877 499-5501


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bring it in to my shop at 2932 Westfield Road for you to pickup. A good cleaning and it should be good to go!


----------

